# A few pics from out trip to AZ



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Just a few pics we snapped on a recent overnight trip to Tuscon Az. Sean might recognize these views! 

We got a few of this UP running about 65 through the Desert! I was going a bit faster!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good. I have never lived out there but every time I have driven through I have wanted to stop and not leave. Dont get me wrong I love the Pacific NW, I think there is a marine mammal somewhere in my family tree since I love being in, on and around water, but the desert seems just nice. Strange I guess. 

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks just like the Arizona that I've seen.  A few years back I made a bunch of trips to Phoenix for business, in the off times I did some local driving around in the country surrounding the city.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice country. My wife and I did a vaca in Arizona some years back (pre kids). We really enjoyed the beauty of the red rocks region near Sedona. Breathtaking scenery.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did a day trip to the Valley of Fire on the way to Hoover Dam when I was out in LV a couple of years ago, pretty neat. The dam was impressive too, but that's the trip we lost the digital camera we brought, so we also lost all the photos!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea the Dam is impressive! Have you guys seen the new Bridge there? 900 feet above the river. I haven't been there since it was finished but I plan on going to see it. Its awesome! 

If you haven't seen it google search Hoover Dam Bypass.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen pictures, when I was out there they were just working on the first sections. It'll sure relieve the pressure on that dinky 2-lane road over the bridge! I couldn't believe they had to stop every time someone wanted to cross the road, which was a lot! The cars were backed up all the way up the mountain.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's impressive how they built that bridge ... attacked the job from two sides, and met in the middle. Somewhere (???) I saw a neat time-lapse video of the bridge being built. Very fun to watch years of work condensed to just a few minutes!

Last time I was there, there was no new bridge, though. I remember the _slow_ drive across the dam. Dam traffic! (<=== How's that for a good pun!?!?)


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty cool pics CP :thumbsup: I see those hills, just waiting for me to find that gold in them :laugh: My wife and I almost moved out there 7 years ago 
We just got married, I sold my house, rental was paid for first month and we found out she was pregnant a week before the big move, so we stayed here hwell:
TJ, I'll agree about the time lap vids, we just did one from the last project we did.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

All pumped Concrete! Sweet Bridge! 

http://youtu.be/fu4_gY5TFOY


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Some of us who live out here love it, it's not all desert, I grew up in the high country amongst the pine trees, used to take pics of the old Apache RR from the logs down to the AT&SF RR in Holbrook, AZ. Still have my home in the pines where I'm headed in January to retire there. Desert is too hot in summer.


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

i travel between tucson & phx several times a week. the railroads are trying to set up a new rail yard in the area.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*deserteel*

Where is this place that they are setting up a new yard? might be fun to see.
There is a place on Baseline over east, can't remember the cross street, but they do some switching right by Baseline, and there is usually a geep or two sitting there. I need to go over and take a few pics. It's right where the RR tracks cross over Baseline. The geeps are painted in a dozen different colors, lots of grafiti on them. They were SP units to begin with, now UP, but with a combination of paint colors on em.


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

Very close to redrock, up has to deal with the locals & feds


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*deserteel*

Thanks for the information guy.


----------

